# Some people have a Bloody Cheek



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I have just had a phone call regarding kittens, which i dont have any available at the moment,
Any way this lady said have i got any due soon, i said yes one of my girls is due 3rd week in August, she then asked how soon would i let it go, which i said NOT under 13 weeks, as my cats are registered with the GCCF and i go by their rules, 
She said but yes ok, i am a vet, any chance it could go before the 13 weeks,  i told her NO WAY  she got all stroppy, saying she was a vet again and new how to look after animals,  I said i couldnt care less if she was the queen she still wouldnt have one under 13 weeks,  needless to say she didnt reserve one,  not that i would of let her any way, the cheek of some people,  ok rant over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi 
I have not bred kittens,Why are they not allowed to go till 13 weeks,just out of interest?
Thanks


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bloodyhell...good for you to say that to her...


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If she was a vet and truely understood how to care for animals then she should have appreciated that it was best for the kitten to stay with Mum for as long as pos and have a full course of vaccinations before going to his/her new home - ESPECIALLY with a vet - lord knows what they are capable of bring home


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*because they are better off with their mum and siblings gets them more used to every one they still feed off their mum upto the day they leave, They also have 2 vet checks and Injections before they go the their now homes and its the GCCF rules *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Saikou said:


> If she was a vet and truely understood how to care for animals then she should have appreciated that it was best for the kitten to stay with Mum for as long as pos and have a full course of vaccinations before going to his/her new home - ESPECIALLY with a vet - lord knows what they are capable of bring home


*i totally agree with you, i must admit i wouldnt let her finish what she was saying as she was going on to say she could do all Injections and checks, which propably meant she wanted it cheaper, but i cut her short with my answer, *


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I too am very surprised a vet would have insisted this...............if she was a vet that is. Could have been someone just trying to pull a fast one I think. 
People can claim to be anyone over the phone. Well done on telling her where to go.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I have just had a phone call regarding kittens, which i dont have any available at the moment,
> Any way this lady said have i got any due soon, i said yes one of my girls is due 3rd week in August, she then asked how soon would i let it go, which i said NOT under 13 weeks, as my cats are registered with the GCCF and i go by their rules,
> She said but yes ok, i am a vet, any chance it could go before the 13 weeks, i told her NO WAY  she got all stroppy, saying she was a vet again and new how to look after animals,  I said i couldnt care less if she was the queen she still wouldnt have one under 13 weeks,  needless to say she didnt reserve one,  not that i would of let her any way, the cheek of some people,  ok rant over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Sounds a right numpty to me  You done good!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Go girl! Glad you put her in her place! Cheeky so and so haha.x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Kittens shouldnt go til 13 weeks, a proper vet (lol) will not give first vaccination until 9 weeks and then there's the second jab 3 weeks later. So that makes 12 weeks old, then you need to be completely sure the kit has got over any effects from the jabs, hence another week.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Kittens shouldnt go til 13 weeks, a proper vet (lol) will not give first vaccination until 9 weeks and then there's the second jab 3 weeks later. So that makes 12 weeks old, then you need to be completely sure the kit has got over any effects from the jabs, hence another week.


*exactley  i dont think she was a vet, just trying it on, *


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

When we registered our cats with the vets they were suprised that we would be holding on to any kittens until 13+ weeks before re-homing them.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I doubt if she really was a vet, judging from how she tried to insist a kitten be allowed to go earlier than is good for it. 

Good for you - whether a potential client is her Maj the Queen or a vet or not, you stick up for your babies!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

good for you, you tell them cheeky s*ds


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

To be honnest, this sounds just like a vet to me.

Doesn't make them special though. You would think they have breeders on their books already that they would ask anyway.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done Linda for standing your ground, if she was a vet would she give you a false neutering certificate???? dont sound like a responsible vet to me!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek We dont let kittens leave home before 13 weeks as
at 9 weeks 1st jab
at 12 weeks 2nd jab but the vaccine does'nt fully protect the kitten till a week later  My vet was impressed that they dont leave home till at least 13 weeks
Good for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I have just had a phone call regarding kittens, which i dont have any available at the moment,
> Any way this lady said have i got any due soon, i said yes one of my girls is due 3rd week in August, she then asked how soon would i let it go, which i said NOT under 13 weeks, as my cats are registered with the GCCF and i go by their rules,
> She said but yes ok, i am a vet, any chance it could go before the 13 weeks,  i told her NO WAY  she got all stroppy, saying she was a vet again and new how to look after animals,  I said i couldnt care less if she was the queen she still wouldnt have one under 13 weeks,  needless to say she didnt reserve one,  not that i would of let her any way, the cheek of some people,  ok rant over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Good for you, top marks.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Had exactly the same problem with a vet's wife.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well my vet and the vets I know certainly wouldn't behave like that, but then some of the things people on this forum say their vets have said have shocked me.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Some vets do seem to have a bit of an anti-breeder attitude.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm very lucky I have a wonderful vet.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Some vets do seem to have a bit of an anti-breeder attitude.


It's the same with dogs. I think it's just due to seeing so many numpties attempting to breed without having a clue, and therefore putting the animals welfare at risk, to be honest.

Well done though Linda!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*thanx, theres no way any of my babies will leave me b4 all vet checks and injections and a full bill of health and over 13wks, *


----------

